# professional insurance when working overseas



## medic484 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey there,  paramedic in the US,looking for liability insurance for working in africa as a volunteer for 3 months, any suggestions?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 6, 2011)

LOL A country has to have a functioning legal system to need malpractice insurance.  Most of the countries in Africa where people have any reason to volunteer have bigger problems than medical malpractice.  If you really piss off a family that much, you're more likely to wind up dead than sued over there.


----------



## medic484 (Oct 6, 2011)

Thats was knida my take on it as well and a company like HSPO won't cover that area either, I could just bring some shinny beads to trade or the coveted colorfull umbrella to spare my life.


----------



## Luno (Oct 7, 2011)

Little publicized fact, a rolex will get you out of most sticky situations...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 7, 2011)

Probably not a bad idea to look into a policy that will cover air evacuation insurance, probably be a better use of your money.


----------



## medic484 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ok on the evac insurance good idea and a "rolex" from canal st nyc 7 $ along with a pirated dvd of Simple Jack.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 7, 2011)

medic484 said:


> Ok on the evac insurance good idea and a "rolex" from canal st nyc 7 $ along with a pirated dvd of Simple Jack.



I've also been told that an instant camera (Polaroid or similar) is a great item to have as you can trade pictures for stuff.


----------



## wandering_idiot (Oct 8, 2011)

As a paramedic, you should be operating beneath a physician sponsor of some sort.  As a paramedic who works a lot in Africa, this is the way I perform my job- just like in the US.  I would ask the company/organization for whom you will be working for about this.

And make sure you take your prophylactic anti-malarial... not fun.


----------



## medic484 (Oct 8, 2011)

I put an email in to the HR for the oranization but have not heard back yet but, I would assume that you.. wanderind idiot are right. On the anti-malarial prophylactics would you takem for three months? and I will mostly be in an urban setting (mosquitos there too.. I know), but may find my self operating in the bush for evacs, so might be a wise precaution


----------



## wandering_idiot (Oct 8, 2011)

medic484,

I responded to your PM.  

I take Malarone when in Africa, but YMMV as per what may be best for you.


----------



## medic484 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks.


----------

